# girona stay



## 666 (Jul 13, 2012)

hello newbie here wheres good to say in and around girona spain going 19/7/12 can anyone help please only staying here for 1-2 nights then off into france


----------



## bigclick (Oct 9, 2011)

LLorett de Mar has some good walks and food, but it can be a bit chavtastic


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

http://www.campingbonrepos.com/

This is a favourite for us.. On the Beach and easy 5 min walk to train where you can travel very cheaply to Barcelona..
Remember August is a very busy time.. It will be packed !!!!
Or lots of sites up at Blanes..


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Depends how far away from Girona you would consider.

Calella de Palafrugell is around 30 miles - old fashioned Costa Brava town - good campsite at moby Dick.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

we have stayed on an aire at platja d'Aro, only a few mins walk into the town, shops and bars resturants etc.if I remember it was 3euro pay at machine.that was in June this year.has all facilities except elec.

cabby
Longitude : 3.06700570 Latitude : 41.81800330 it is signposted.


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*Aire Platja d'Aro*

Dont want to seem to be pedantic ..cabby.. but the exact Gps for the aire at Platja d'Aro is

41.810389 3.057619


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have no problem with that correction, just happy that he knows it is there and what to put into the satnav.

cabby


----------



## shirleydeputy (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi
At L'Estartit you could stay on one of my favourite campsites. Camping Rifort is easy walking distance to the town, the beach and the harbour with the added bonus of very easy access to a grocer/ bread shop and Lidl for stocking up. Good restaurants in town behind beach. I would particularly recommend restaurant Fancy. 
It's not an Acsi site but reasonable prices anyway and kept clean and tidy.
It must be about 40 kilometres from Girona.

http://www.campingrifort.com/3_0/en/

Have a good time.
Shirley


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I thought you were going to the Alsace, then on to Annecy??

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1275092.html#1275092

Change of plan, or another trip? Heck of a roundabout route otherwise! 8O

Dave


----------



## 666 (Jul 13, 2012)

*thanks*

thanks everyone who repiled and as to my route as it dose seam a bit strange to some im flying in to girona to take over my freinds camper he flying out then we'er heading up the east side so hoping to take in annecy and alsace 
like i said bit of a newbie so happy to hear of some nice places to see on route


----------

